# Offshore trip 7/25/07



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry for the late report but I have been a little busy lately. Duke of Fluke invited me to do a little tuna fishing out of IRI. I didn't have much offshore fishing experience but thought that it would be a good trip. I met up with Duke of Fluke and his buddy Ernie at 4 in the morning at the north ramp at IRI. We headed out with two flats of butterfish and a flat of sardines. The first spot we hit we anchored up but there wasn't too much going on. We decided to move and join the fleet. We set up again and marked some good bait but still not too much going on. Seemed the fleet were reporting the same thing on the radio. We decided to move again and drift instead of anchoring up. About 20 minutes later we hook up and after a nice battle we deck a nice 50lb bluefin tuna. According to the radio, the action seemed to be picking up. We decided to try and look for some mahi instead of staying and trying to get another tuna but we didn't have any luck on the mahi. Was still a great trip and we were able to land the first tuna on Duke's new boat. Definitely learned a lot and hope to do it again in the near future.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet. Pulling in that 50lb tuna musta been fun.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I never get tired of eating tuna. Steaks last night, kabobs tonight, maybe a tuna caeser salad tomorow. Yum!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great job guys! Who was the lucky one to catch it? Sucks we couldn't meet up last time I was down Jamey but next time for sure! Start plotting those wrecks now.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Anthony and Ernie are weaklings and had to pass the rod back and forth three or four times before finally handing it off to me so I could show them how it is done! 

Seriously though we had some "technical difficulties" with the tackle that prolonged the fight.

I'll try post a pic later today.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jason,

We did alright on the wrecks a couple of weeks ago for seabass. I can assure you I have plenty of good numbers for tog and seabass. We'll definately do a trip next time you are back.


----------

